# probl?mes de caract?res sous IE5



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2001)

Help

J'ai un lourd pb. Je suis sous mac os 9.1 et quand je suis sur internet explorer 5, j'ai des pbs d'affichage, ? savoir que bcp de caract?res spéciaux, comme ?, ou é, ou ? deviennent des ?.... cela apparaît ur les pages que je lis, mais aussi sur les textes que je mets en ligne pour mon entreprise... Ce qui fait criser mon patron évidemment. Comment régler cela sachant que tout va bien apparemment du côté des encodages textes puisque je n'ai aucun encodage en anglais et que tous sont de version 1.6.
Help mi plize....


----------



## ficelle (11 Juin 2001)

hihihi©


----------



## ficelle (11 Juin 2001)

don't panic tane !
c'est le cri des watou-watou !


----------



## ficelle (11 Juin 2001)

touba, tu n'assures pas... tu vas finir par te faire piquer ce magnifique sauvetage !


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2001)

Jamais là quand il faut ce Touba...


----------



## Gwenhiver (11 Juin 2001)

Bon ben comme Touba dors, je me lance.
Va dans les réglages de caractères de ton navigateur (pour IE5, c'est [Affichage][Jeu de caractères]) et choisi Western (Latin 1).

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## JediMac (11 Juin 2001)

Ben, il a averti Touba, il est en vacances !!!

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*


----------



## ficelle (11 Juin 2001)

deja ? pourtant, il trainait encore par la hier apres-midi.


----------



## JediMac (11 Juin 2001)

Ah ben Touba, s'cuse je croyais que tu avais trouver un billet pour Madagascar départ immédiat !!!

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2001)

En tout cas, je vois que j'amuse bcp de monde....
Au fait, Touba, tu aurais la solution à mon problème de caractères???

plize?


----------



## Api (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Va dans les réglages de caractères de ton navigateur (pour IE5, c'est [Affichage][Jeu de caractères]) et choisi Western (Latin 1).

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben te vexe pas Tane, Gwen t'a filé une piste.


----------



## Cricri (12 Juin 2001)

Mais c'est qui Tane ?


----------



## touba (12 Juin 2001)

faut que je précise : je suis en vacances du 1 au 27 Aoùt ! 
non... ne pleurez pas, je sais que je vais vous manquer mais je vous enverrai une carte postale virtuelle depuis mon titanium (depuis que Gwen m'a dit que c'était un portable, j'ai compris que je pouvais le prendre avec moi !!!)

d'ailleurs je désignerai mon remplaçant pour la "garde encodage"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si y'en a qui sont intéressés...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
_el Mac'istador !!!_


----------



## jacques38 (12 Juin 2001)

ben en attendant touba, tu n'as toujours pas répondu à Tane pour son problème ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2001)

Gwenhiver a a priori résolu mon pb, mais je vous tiendrai au courant en cas de pbs supplémentaires....

@+

Au fait Tane, c'est un petit nouveau. Et vous, vous vous connaissez?


----------



## Gwenhiver (12 Juin 2001)

Non, en tout cas moi je ne te connais pas. Sinon, ne t'inquiète pas pour l'accueil. C'est juste que les problèmes d'encodages sont courants, et comme Touba ne sait à peu près résoudre que ça ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), on lui en a laissé l'exclusivité.
Mais en fait, il les rate tous quand même.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Cricri (12 Juin 2001)

Un petit nouveau à qui vous faites  ça! J'arrive pas à le croire


----------



## archeos (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
[Bd'ailleurs je désignerai mon remplaçant pour la "garde encodage"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si y'en a qui sont intéressés...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/B]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

volontaire, si je peux tester le Tibook

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## touba (12 Juin 2001)

sorry les gars...
je me suis endormi pendant mon tour de garde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_el Mac'istador !!!_


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*C'est juste que les problèmes d'encodages sont courants, et comme Touba ne sait à peu près résoudre que ça (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), on lui en a laissé l'exclusivité.
Mais en fait, il les rate tous quand même.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aïe aïe aïe Gwen ! c'est la guerre hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



écoutes ça petit Tane :
et ben Gwen il est même pas fichu de faire des lignes de codes pour des plugin sherlock capable de retrouver les posts encodages de touba !!! ah ! hein ? ça calme non ? c'est un bug qu'il dit ! pffff... il sait pas coder ! et c'est tout...
moi yen a déterrer la souris de guerre ! toi yen a voir de quel titanium je me chauffe ! (c'est vrai qu'il est chaud ce titanium  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

wala...
hi hi hi...© &lt;- ça veut dire que c'est à moi ce hi hi hi...© alors pas touche !!!

non mais !!! 



------------------
_el Mac'istador !!!_


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Juin 2001)

Là Touba, je suis triste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je suis vraiment désolé que tu le prennes comme ça. Je regrette presque d'avoir écrit à Apple. C'est vrai quoi, je leur ai envoyé le code source d'un des plug-ins pour leur parler des problèmes de date, et ensuite, je leur ai expressément recommandé de taper "encodage" en faisant une recherche sur "Débutants Classic" (bon, comme ils ne comprennent peut-être pas le français, je leur ai filé l'adresse exacte de la page obtenue en tapant "encodage" dans "Débutants Classic"). Et je leur ai dit : "Pourquoi Sherlock s'arrête quand il voit des caractères bizarres ? Il devrait les sauter et aller jusqu'en bas de la page."

Et toi tu es là, à me parler de déterrer la souris de guerre (fais gaffe, la mienne, elle a un il rouge en-dessous, comme Terminator), et à clâmer que je ne sais pas coder.
Vraiment, je suis décu

(Et je déconne pas pour Apple)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2001)

ah bon ?

(et tu déconnes pas pour Apple...)

[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 13 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Juin 2001)

Eh Ben oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2001)

ooooooooooooh... 
ben Gwen... ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mon Maître !!!

je t'ai pas encore dépassé hein ! attends avant de me renier !

------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_

[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 13 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Juin 2001)

Qu'est-ce que tu me fais là ? Je comprends plus rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout à l'heure tu voulais la guerre, et maintenant tu m'appelles ton Maître ?

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2001)

ben tu sais quoi ! dans les films ya toujours un moment où l'élève se rebelle contre le maitre... et puis après il se calme et se repent... 
(c'est bon je m'en sors bien ???)

dis donc ! fait pas te chatouiller hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le coup de la ligne de code et il se vexe le bougre !!! ah la la... 
moi y'en a fait la boulette... bien épicée missié ! hi hi hi...©


------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Juin 2001)

Non non, don't worry Je suis pas vexé, et il n'y a pas de boulette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de relire mon post, et en fait il manque un peu de smileys qui clignent des yeux.

Mais t'inquiètes pas, je ne te renie pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2001)

hé hé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Juin 2001)

Touba, si je peux te donner un conseil

Ne demande _jamais_ à recevoir un mail à chaque fois qu'un nouveau message est ajouté à un article que tu as initié. Ça dégénère toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2001)

------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Juin 2001)

Bon ben allez, il se fait tard Je vais me coucher. Demain, 6h30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2001)

J'ai vraiment l'air con, j'arrive pas à lire la deuxième page de ces passinnants échanges... Quand je suis page un je fais quoi pour voir la suite?


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2001)

tout au dessus ou tout au dessous des messages, tu as en petit les numèros de page... tu cliques dessus !

et wala...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_

[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 13 Juin 2001).]


----------

